

Pandora shut down internationally because of licensing - ALee
http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/06/29/0124205

======
mcav
For clarification: Pandora still operates in the United States. The shutdown
was only for non-US listeners.

~~~
reggplant
I know I've not been able to access Pandora for years in the UK maybe they've
just not been able to negotiate a decent deal in France where the author says
they used to use it.

~~~
ersi
It's more likely that the IP ranges he was connecting from was listed as
coming from the United States rather than France in their or their providers
geoinformation database.

I don't think they've ever had a special deal with any IP organisation in
France, however - I might of course be totally wrong.

~~~
thamer
FWIW - I'm in France and have never been able to use Pandora, and I had never
heard that it was even possible.

